# "How to improperly use a loaded speargun" Video and Report 3-11-14



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Our report from 3-11-14

Went out with Saltwater Dave, Jamie, and "He who shall not be named." Finally got an early start with no problems so we went out to some deep unknown spots to the Southwest. We stopped at a total of 6 spots. Depths ranged from 115-152. Didn't get a chance to look at water temps, but it felt a lot warmer than last month. We even got a bit of warm sunshine on the boat. I think all of the reefs all turned out to be either chicken coops or concrete pyramids without tires. Seemed like every reef had at least 2 big trigger on it. Most spots had a ton of red snapper, most were big. big. big. Of course, they also had a ton of lionfish on each one also. The problem with deep diving is that you can't get all of the lions. I only shot lionfish on one concrete pyramid in 120 feet and got 33 myself. Still left at least 75 more on it. 

The last reef we dove (one of those "fake rock" concrete pyramids) in 115 feet was eerily devoid of anything except small snapper. There were 2 good sized lionfish and 3-4 babies. It is the first picture below. The second picture might not look like it, but is the one that there were about 100 lionfish when I got there.

All in all, we got our limit of trigger (almost all in the 8-10 pound range), 35 lionfish, and 2 mangrove snapper. 

I took a video I should have entitled "How to improperly use a loaded speargun". I think I need to get a pole spear.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5Vh4hzmPSI


Here are the pictures of the other 2 reefs I dove. Bad quality, weird angles, but the best I got.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

nice... thats a big stingray there......


----------



## Candy (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks like some fine spearing to me! I expected to see your spear-tip stuck in the coop. Good job!


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

AA, did the video produce any evidence of the mythical "100# Mangrove" SWD saw??


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Unfortunately, the whole video was too low of an angle. I think I bumped the camera on the reef or the anchor line. It just shot straight down. It's a shame, because there was a lot of action on that reef.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm calling BS on the 100lb Mangrove/Cubera or what ever it was till I hear the whole story from Dave. Ok Dave fess up. What's the story. I say if it was there, you would have come up with it. I've seen you hunt fish and they don't stand a chance.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Let's just say there was a lot of nitrogen involved :whistling:


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

hmmmmm....interesting, the one dive we NEED video evidence, it "conveniently" got shot wrong.....I've seen lots of your videos AA....can't recall one ever turning out bad.........seems there's a "Rat" here somewhere..
by the way...didn't you "sorta" corroborate his "monster fish" story initially????


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I'll tell you whaaaat..... There is a mutant ********* monster mangrove meandering mostly in and out of my dreams!! I may or may not have been heavily narc'd on that dive, but the image of the biggest mangrove I have ever seen still haunts me. I wish there was footage of it, but maybe I'm glad that there isn't.... It started when I shot that 10.67 POUND!!!!! Trigger, I was so so stoked by that bad boy and then I looked into the reef and I seen that big ol' mango I started fumbling to get reloaded hoping that AA didn't have a bead on it yet. When I was ready to shoot again all that was there was a 5 lbr mango so I shot him instead.....


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Very good eye! I stayed on the opposite side of the reef on that dive but I had noticed the tail, I actually thought that was just junk wire rope on the seabed. I never knew that was a stingray until you mentioned it!

Nice report AA.You slayed some LF again! I enjoy diving with you.




no woryz said:


> nice... thats a big stingray there......


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Fine Triggers!


----------

